# Alfine Di2 for MTB



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

My Alfine cable operated hub has [email protected] the bed and is being replaced under warranty. I could get the Di2 hub as a replacement and then have to pay for the electrickery shifters and motor. 

Are there any issues using the Di2 alfine for off road? Someone said to me that the mechanical version is covered under warranty to be used on a mountain bike but that the electronic version is not.

Can anyone shed any light on this?

Are the Di2 hubs any more reliable?

Or should I just get a normal hub and derailleur?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

They're both technically pavement products, but I've never heard of them being denied warranty as long as the minimum input ratio (1.9:1) has been adhered to.

The Di2 hub shifts quicker and more accurately due to the servo, and allows the use of Shimano-approved drop bar (shift) levers. The actual mechanics of the hub are no different, just the bits that stick off the right side...so if you go below the recommended input, you can break the selection pawls, regardless of how quick it shifts.

Personally, I see it as a wash. If I was building one now, I'd consider the electronic one, but only for the ease of installing it on a drop bar setup. I'd rather not charge my go everywhere bike.


----------

